# HAPPY BIRTHDAY WOODBARTER!!!



## ripjack13 (Nov 7, 2015)

Technically it was yesterday....but...today is good too...

Thanks @Kevin .

Have a great day peeps!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Nov 7, 2015)

Happy Birthday,to all of us in a way I guess! Thank you Kevin for starting this wonderful thing that takes so much of my time now! Tony

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 7, 2015)

quite a ride!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tclem (Nov 7, 2015)

Where's the party

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Nov 7, 2015)

Happy Birthday ...
Where's the cake ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 7, 2015)

Yeah Happy Birthday

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jim Beam (Nov 7, 2015)

How old are we?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 7, 2015)

2011....4years.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 7, 2015)

Happy birthday all you nuts and fruitcakes!

Reactions: Thank You! 3 | Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 7, 2015)

What a wonderful day for us all. Keep it going Kevin. Super job so far. Happy Birthday Wood Barter. I heard it roumored we are having a big shindig at @Tclem 's place and Paxton will sing to us. I can't go cause I have too much water and mud to get out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 7, 2015)

ironman123 said:


> What a wonderful day for us all. Keep it going Kevin. Super job so far. Happy Birthday Wood Barter. I heard it roumored we are having a big shindig at @Tclem 's place and Paxton will sing to us. I can't go cause I have too much water and mud to get out.



Cool! Pick me up on your way and we can swing east and grab @Wildthings and @El Guapo in Houston! Tony

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 7, 2015)

Tony said:


> Cool! Pick me up on your way and we can swing east and grab @Wildthings and @El Guapo in Houston! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 7, 2015)

Thank you Kevin. And happy birthday to the site and all of it's fine members. This great place was Kevin"s idea, but all the members make it what it is.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 7, 2015)

Happy Birthday! So glad, Kev and mods, you decided not to tell Tony about the party. Good call.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 7, 2015)

Guess we are almost passed the toddler stage. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 7, 2015)

Nature Man said:


> Guess we are almost passed the toddler stage. Chuck


Almost.....


----------



## SENC (Nov 7, 2015)

Not even close.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kenbo (Nov 8, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> 2011....4years.




4 years American.............that's 2 weeks Canadian.


Happy birthday!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Nov 8, 2015)

4 years, and I'm still here.

With compound interest, $$$$$$ to get me to go away

Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Nov 8, 2015)

Happy Birthday to Wood Barter and thank you to each and every person who has taken the time to make this the very best site on the web. Thank you to all those who posted pics explained everything so that I may have a better woodworking experience. To those whom have sold wood to me , it is an exceptional experience to open a box wood that I can not get in South Dakota. Friends thanks for making me a better woodworker and person
Dave

Reactions: Great Post 1 | +Karma 2


----------



## Kevin (Nov 8, 2015)

David Van Asperen said:


> Happy Birthday to Wood Barter and thank you to each and every person who has taken the time to make this the very best site on the web. Thank you to all those who posted pics explained everything so that I may have a better woodworking experience. To those whom have sold wood to me , it is an exceptional experience to open a box wood that I can not get in South Dakota. Friends thanks for making me a better woodworker and person
> Dave



Thank YOU David.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 8, 2015)

Happy birthday (sorry I'm late to the party )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Nov 9, 2015)

Happy Belated Birthday WB! 
So...where's the cake?

Reactions: Like 1


----------

